# jetter question



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

Had a propane jetter truck out today 2 ?s for you guys only 2000 psi and tank ran dry in about 20 minutes is that about normal for theese trucks?


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry forgot to add they ran 1 inch and 3/4 inch hose not sure how big there tank was


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

If you are asking was 2 hours right the tank size matters because say they had a 2000 gallon tank and at the low psi of 2k they probably had high volume like 40 but maybe 60 gallons per minute so 2000 / 40 = 50 minutes running flat out so if the got 2 hours then they where stopping during the job.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ditto to Cuda.

I can empty my 200 gal tank in about 20 minutes with 3/8" hose when running at full 9.5gpm volume.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Ditto to Cuda.
> 
> I can empty my 200 gal tank in about 20 minutes with 3/8" hose when running at full 9.5gpm volume.


What kind jetter do you run?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have an old Myers ram jet trailer unit. At full throttle we can drain the 500 gallon take in 15 mins


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> What kind jetter do you run?


Copy of my PM to BDS...


plbgbiz said:


> I almost shopped myself to death before making a decision and the jump.
> 
> The Brute quickly rose to the top as best bang for the buck. As i continued talking about my needs and anticipated use with Steve from JNW, I realized the tank capacity on the Brute would be just enough to piss me off. I finally settled on their Eagle 200. It is basically a Trailer mounted Brute with a 200 gallon tank. Even with that I can bleed the tank down pretty fast. They weight of the Brute with all that hose on board for loading and unloading also worried me.
> 
> ...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

If you were running a 1" hose, you were probably running 65 GPM with a Myers pump.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I run 500 ft of 3/4 and already feel like I run out of water to fast. When I park it this winter I was planning to mount a second reel with 200 feet of 1/2"


----------

